# Complicated situation



## Expat85 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello all,

My husband was working in Turkey for six months- I was with him and by the end of 90 day visa, I went to apply for my turkish residence permit as he did as well. He got his but I was missing some documents about my daughter from my first husband, so I wasn't able to apply. I was ill advised by someone to exit the country for one day and come back the next day- which I did on a new visa. I stayed another 90 days. I exited the country again to go to Egypt for few months, but my husband was denied entry and I chose to go back to Istanbul (with him- even though I had the choice of just staying in egypt or returning back). When we went back, they finally gave us our passport after 12 hours and they denied me entry on the basis that I didnt pay any penalty leaving the country and banned me and my daughter for 5 years!!

My husband was allowed in, but he chose to go back to Britain (he is british) and I was sent back to Canada (I'm Canadian). But now he is planning to go back to Turkey in few months time and wants me to join him as he will work to get his resident permit. 

I was told I have to now get a special visa to return to Turkey and pay a giant fine to enter it. But I am confused on how to start my process and what visa should I apply for- is there a long term residence visa I can apply for from Canada..? Has anyone had their ban lifted?? I am panicking as I am expecting our first child together and I want to be able to go to Turkey to live with him as he is planning to do some work there. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who may give me some insight, and some hope!


----------



## ozcan (Jul 29, 2012)

Expat85 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband was working in Turkey for six months- I was with him and by the end of 90 day visa, I went to apply for my turkish residence permit as he did as well. He got his but I was missing some documents about my daughter from my first husband, so I wasn't able to apply. I was ill advised by someone to exit the country for one day and come back the next day- which I did on a new visa. I stayed another 90 days. I exited the country again to go to Egypt for few months, but my husband was denied entry and I chose to go back to Istanbul (with him- even though I had the choice of just staying in egypt or returning back). When we went back, they finally gave us our passport after 12 hours and they denied me entry on the basis that I didnt pay any penalty leaving the country and banned me and my daughter for 5 years!!
> 
> ...


Hello,

As i know, if you apply to the turkish embassy in Canada, you can receive a residency visa for 1 year.


----------



## Expat85 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. 

Do you know what documentation I need to get the residency visa?


----------



## ozcan (Jul 29, 2012)

Expat85 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Do you know what documentation I need to get the residency visa?




You are welcome. As I know, you can apply with your passport and prove them that your husband was living and working in Turkey by providing them his passport copy, his residency and working permit , marriage certificate and rental contract in Turkey.


----------

